# Scientists Make First Step Toward Star Trek Transporter



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2015)

Check this out.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...first-step-towards-Star-Trek-transporter.html



> German engineers have created a machine which can take a physical object, scan it, and re-build it in a new location.Because it is effectively an early prototype for a Star Trek transporter the group have called it "Scotty" after the chief engineer on the Starship Enterprise, who Captain Kirk was regularly seen to order: "beam me up".
> 
> The machine scans small objects with a camera layer-by-layer, as a milling machine slowly destroys it. By slicing the object into layers it is possible to get a detailed view of the object, even including any hollow cavities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 25, 2015)

Never mind the transporter. 
I want them to get on with developing the magic medical tricorder that heals instantly and painlessly.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2015)

Let's eat!


----------



## rt3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah yes and if we could just transport the memories, so we knew how it worked.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

According to Star Trek lore the transporter was invented in the early 22nd century, so we only have 100 years or so to figure out how NOT to destroy our subject when transporting it. 

And hopefully we won't show up at the other end all pasty white with little hairs all over us.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, and let's not forget poor, ole Vincent Price (or I guess it was his buddy) who was wayyyyyyyy before Star Trek, and he had some sneaky fly mess up all his molecules, and voila!! Hep me, somebody please hep me!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 25, 2015)

The Fly. 
I love that movie.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Yes, and let's not forget poor, ole Vincent Price (or I guess it was his buddy) who was wayyyyyyyy before Star Trek, and he had some sneaky fly mess up all his molecules, and voila!! Hep me, somebody please hep me!!



Oh, man, I had some nasty nightmares after watching that the first time ... :upset:

And just tonight I was taking a shower and a big-azz spider is walking on the molding at head level - he was WAVING HIS ARMS at me! He wanted to grab my ponytail and crush my head against the tile, I KNOW he did! :nightmare:

But I didn't kill him, because if I ever encounter a wee man screaming "Heeeeelp meeeee!" it would be better for my mental health to have HIM disappear than the spider.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 25, 2015)

Good thinking 99.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Strange, very strange...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 26, 2015)

If you transport a person, is that the same person, or a clone?  I'm not religious, but if a person had a 'soul', would it be transported too?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> If you transport a person, is that the same person, or a clone?  I'm not religious, but if a person had a 'soul', would it be transported too?



Supposedly the person is broken down into an "energy stream" when they are transported, then that stream is re-assembled at the destination. So they wouldn't technically be clones as only one exists at any time.

Now, the big question would be, is the soul energetic in nature? If so, then yes, it would be transported along with the body.

If not, then you could only transport atheists.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 26, 2015)

I want the magic food dispenser [from Star Trek] the one where Captain Picard says 'Earl Grey tea, hot!' As at the moment I only have Mr Oakapple to say that to [and sometimes he refuses on the flimsy grounds that he is doing something important, like re-tiling the roof or painting the kitchen.]


----------



## oakapple (Jan 26, 2015)

As for the transporter idea, well, it had to happen someday, but it would take a brave person to volunteer to be the first to try it out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## flowerchild (Jan 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Never mind the transporter.
> I want them to get on with developing the magic medical tricorder that heals instantly and painlessly.



ROFL... that's what I'm waiting for too.!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Never mind the transporter.
> I want them to get on with developing the magic medical tricorder that heals instantly and painlessly.



Can this include ironing out wrinkles and tightning sagging body-parts?  An all-over shrinking skin job.  If we lived on the moon with no gravity would we not sag?


----------



## rt3 (Jan 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Supposedly the person is broken down into an "energy stream" when they are transported, then that stream is re-assembled at the destination. So they wouldn't technically be clones as only one exists at any time.
> 
> Now, the big question would be, is the soul energetic in nature? If so, then yes, it would be transported along with the body.
> 
> If not, then you could only transport atheists.



atheists without memories, the same biochemical process may or may not be transported but the information would not be the same


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> atheists without memories, the same biochemical process may or may not be transported but the information would not be the same



So if they were atheists but lost their memories, they would be a blank slate when it came to religious convictions, right?

That might be a way to end all the religious strife in the world ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Fo'get about it dudes!  As long as there are men, someone will have to "make" himself God  I wonder if there are God'ettes?  Of course there arelayful:


----------



## rt3 (Jan 26, 2015)

atheist, gnostic, agnostic are different things. Gnostic and agnostic are subconscious and part of the 7 archetypes, atheist is a church definition. Memory is a chemical process, short term memory only last about a min. , which brings up the age old free agency question. Change like this would violate free agency. It is unlikely that any electrical or wave process would transfer the same coded information. Some insight is given into this in quantum mechanics, as each of us are literally a wave. This has spawned the worm hole stuff. I prefer the Budda stuff.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Good thinking 99.



Is that from "Get Smart" Dame??  That's the only 99 I can think of right now, LOL!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes it is NWLady. I've wasted many hours of my life at the movies and in front of the TV.
Then I discovered the internet. :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh metoo Dame  And the internet is sort of all-in-one, LOL!  What I like most is getting to meet people though, what a bonus, and people from other lands!  Woweeeeeeeewow!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Oh metoo Dame  And the internet is sort of all-in-one, LOL!  What I like most is getting to meet people though, what a bonus, and people _*from other lands*_!  Woweeeeeeeewow!!



And even other _planets_ - like Oz.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Phil, did you see where I stayed in bed during that Tornado?  Well, I didn't tell "the rest of the story".  The tornado did get me and my little dog too!  Only we didn't land in Oz, we landed right back in Ore'gone, LOL!  I would have liked to visit Dame in Oz, but not the Outback with lions and tigers and bears, ohmy


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2015)

Somehow I can't imagine Tony Abbott hiding behind a curtain, pulling levers ... 

But as long as you're back home all safe and sound - there's no place like home, there's no place like home ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Hey Phil, did you see where I stayed in bed during that Tornado?  Well, I didn't tell "the rest of the story".  The tornado did get me and my little dog too!  Only we didn't land in Oz, we landed right back in Ore'gone, LOL!  I would have liked to visit Dame in Oz, but not the Outback with lions and tigers and bears, ohmy



Lions and tigers and bears? You've landed in the Western Plains Zoo.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL, holy moly, now I really want to be beamed up, LOL  I'm lookin more for a horse of a different color


----------

